# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Cherokee Shuffle--Mandolin Project Discussion

## craig

phewww, that was close! but, it's "Cherokee Shuffle" for April!

the TEF link is up, plus i found an MP3 link of the song by a band called "Cork 'N Bottle String Band". i thought it would be useful for anyone that isn't familiar with the song.

craig

----------


## cam

Where are the tef links again? I can't see any mp3 under Cherokee either.
cam

----------


## craig

cam,

go to the MP page and click, here and here:

----------


## Brian Ray

It's probably better to put a Link to the homepage here...

----------


## fmspinc

Well, once again I am struggling to open the TEF on my Mac. I fought through to get the Sally Goodin (with lots of input) and now I simply can't remember each exact step ... So, how is this done ?? Thanks

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Hey, that mp3 is fine enough, alright, but unless I missed something, the mandolin (which you can hear comping throughout) doesn't even take a break! #It would have been nice to hear that....(imho).

----------


## cam

thanks craig for the links.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I started working on it over coffee this morning. After talking some with MikeB about his duets, I'm gonna try to come up with an original mandolin duet for Cherokee Shuffle ... that F#min chords should be nice to harmonize against.

This time I promise to use up the whole month.

----------


## craig

nah, you're right MikeB. it's unfortunate there's no mando break in that tune. i posted the link because it's the only one i could find that included the whole song. i didn't want to do anything illegal and post up something copyrighted. just thought it would be good to have the tune for a reference as to how the song goes. it's up to YOU to come up with the mando break  

happy pickin!

craig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, my mandolin "break" is going to sound a lot like the TableEdit version you posted. #I'll be lucky to get that right. #I'll leave the variations, etc, to Benignus. #

I *might* do up a harmony part of my own, actually, only now that Benig is working on his, I might not post mine any time soon. #We discussed working up something together, but I can't match his recording setup and sound. #

But, I'll be hacking away at this thing. #This is such a COOL thread, Craig!

----------


## stanley

That thar' F#m thingy is a chords??? #First there's automobiles, then computers, and now this??? Where's our traditions gowne??? #And you say there's more than one of 'em two??? #That just might possibly be the last time I sell my vote!!



and what's this I hear about Bill's mandolin goin to japan?

----------


## levin4now

stanley, #i don't know about you and your mando-ability, but the F#m isn't too bad a chord. #Take a four-finger G, drop back ONE fret, and lift your index finger (open A string), or if you play an F chord with 3 fingers, just slide it up one fret. #

Either way, it leaves an open string, which I guess isn't so good for chopping, but I guess you could mute it.

I tried to diagram them, but it came out messy...(the mando cafe' chord dictionary shows two different four finger versions that i can't get a handle on...)



I, for one cannot use this four fingered "D-shape" chord and minor it. #I usually leave the E string open and mute it.

----------


## stanley

Thanks Alan,

I was just 'joshing' about...being april 1st and all...kinda poking fun at the bluegrass perception/paradigm of all major chord changes.

In all seriousness, those three finger minor chords can sound very nice (& they ring well on my rigel). The F#min is the chord that Police's "message in a bottle" resolves to (I may be the only mando player that can do a few police songs...); slide that chord up one fret and you have the Gmin root chord for "I shot the sherrif" (a great song for playing around with 'textured' chop patterns...look it up its great!).

Yes, and I agree, the three finger pattern seems to be the way to go (muting the bottom E) for most Dmin through Gmin applications. And then just step it down a string for Amin through Cmin. As far as chopping the F#min for this song...I'm not sure its totally necessary, as hitting it once and going for the ring seems to work well for these chord changes. Well, at least that's what I'm doing now...

Maybe I'll get my recording issues sorted out by the end of the month so that I can post a version (but no promises...)

Bill

----------


## levin4now

See? I'm the one that needs help!

----------


## fmspinc

Can someone post the Tab in some other format, PDF, scaned, e-mail to me, anything .. I can not open the TEF. Thanks !!!

----------


## levin4now

fmspinc,

i will even MAIL it to you if you'd like...

but why are you having problems with the TEF? Were you able to open Sally Goodin fine? Do you use TEF files otherwise without a problem? This one shouldn't be any different. Obviously, using the TEF in the appropriate TEFview program is an awesome way to learn an unfamiliar song...for beginners anyway.

Let me know.

----------


## craig

whelp. the first recording of cshuffle is already up. you're in for a bit of a suprise, too . . .

thanks "jimbobebob"! that was fun!

craig

----------


## harwilli55

So that's what a Bass Mando sounds like!!!  Love it!!! Thanks bobebob....you made my day!!!!!


Harlan

----------


## craig

gastineau_smolt,

come on out and fess up! you've been holdin' out on us. that's great stuff! i'm inspired, man! your playing sounds relaxed (if that's possible). thanks!!

craig

----------


## levin4now

I haven't even heard jimbobebob's version yet, but i knew it would rock. I had the pleasure of being invited to a beginner's jam, by this "beginner" and I just about packed up the mando and headed home when he opened up on his first break! Way to go Jim.

Alan

----------


## Michael H Geimer

"Uncle!", he cried.
-------------------

Well, I 'got lucky' - _very lucky_ - yesterday, and captured a nice clean statement of the melody. I almost just submitted that track alone, as it holds up just fine!

But, I thought my goal of a recording two mandolin arrangement was lost, as I could never hope to set a harmony part to such fast flowing phrases without ruining the groove ... 

... but after hashing through endless contingency plans, that all worked itself out too. In the end, the harmony part was surely the most challenging and most satisfying part of to work out and perform. I am _very_ happy with its subtle, cleaver twists, like how the quater-note emphasis really works both to hold down the groove, and keep the harmony part in a supporting role.

It feels like The Muse herself dropped by today and gave me this nice gift, 'cause I can't quite believe that those notes came out of these fingers.  

The file is up at the Yahoo! Group. Only Master Craig can move it to the Project Wesite.

 - Benignus

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, Mr. Ben Ignus, I was going to PM you, but then realized I wanted others to read what I have to say.

First, I read your post and wondered what happened to the month you said you would need to give this tune. #Then I downloaded it and played it (with my wife listening). #We both LOVED it, of course. #At the ending, my wife said, "I don't like that ending." #(She's not heard much bluegrass.). I played it a second time and she said, "Gee, I didn't even hear that 'weird' part this time..." #So, I guess you sold her, too.

Fabulous, Mike! #I love that simple counterpoint second mando. #Sort of a Norman Blake (my hero) feel to it. #Great arrangement, both parts! #You OWN that tune, Buddy. 

You are my new hero. #Norman Blake got nuttin on you! #You da MAN!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

"Gee, I didn't even hear that 'weird' part this time..." 

I'm curious what others think of that turnaround. I just kept 'hearing it' as I practiced the song, so I just added it for no other reason than that I liked it ... but I often have weird ideas of what sounds 'right'.

MikeB, thanks man. The NB feel was definately something I was going for with this.

 - Benig

----------


## G_Smolt

Ok, it was me.

Sorry.

Mando: Coleson F #16
Recording device: Internet Tapedeck
Microphone: The little thingy on the Radio Shack phone headset...

Motivation: halfway through the first cup of coffee, awake for mebbe an hour...hence the "relaxed"(read:sloppy) feel.

----------


## craig

> This time I *promise* to use up the whole month.


promise, eh? and, hey, where's that duet?

seriously, i enjoyed what you did with the harmony in this one. i like how the harmony comes to meet the melody and fades back into the background as you do that double-stop slide to the higher notes with it. nice effect. again, you did excellent work!

thanks!!

craig

----------


## craig

G Smolt,

i meant "relaxed" in a good way, not sloppy.

craig

----------


## G_Smolt

Thanks craig...

I sorta like the loose, jangly (good "sloppiness") style of picking, and when you have a guitar and bass around, most of the other tones and incidental pickstrikes are pretty complimentary.

taken by itself, it sounds sorta...well...you know #

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Jimbobebob,
Brilliant! Those reaches must've been difficult ... bas is just too big for me, but the guys in Spinal Tap are surely proud of you. You've just recorded the Big Bottom of fiddle tunes. LOL! 

 - Benig

----------


## siliqua

ML...do it again except this time stick to the melody for the first two bars, like we talked about. Establish the tune...

----------


## Kelly_guy

Cool, Cork 'n Bottle is a Madison bluegrass band! I've seen them a few times around town. Shame there's no mando break, their mando player is quite good. 

How many bpm would you say that recording is at? I'm still stuck at 110 bpm  If I play any faster, I always screw up some part or another. And I play much slower if I'm trying to play the song from memory. 

Oh well, more and more practice...sigh...

----------


## stringburner

gastineau_smolt, I really loved your take on CS, it sounded very smooth, great tone. Benigus, I really dug that "weird part", cool turn around!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

G-Smolt,
I had you all wrong. Somehow I thought you did the bass guitar version, but of course that was Jimbobebob.

I really like your version. It's got *feel* in a big way.

 - Benig

----------


## jimini_pickit

Benig,
 That bass version only came out of frustration, trying to get multiple tracks of Audacity to align correctly...started doing the bass track with 1st and 5ths (boom..boom) but at 2am the mind wanders and it ended up being the melody; thought it sounded kinda cool, and since Craig said it could be ANY instrument....  

 -JP
(the artist incogneto as Jimbobebob)

----------


## fmspinc

OK, I am still catching up here ...

Where do I load (upload, whatever) my mp3 of Cherokee to.

Thanks

----------


## craig

fmspinc,

hey! you can upload the song at the Yahoo!Groups page: Mandolin Project. you'll have to sign-up if you haven't already done so. it's free and straight-forward. once you've done that you'll be able to put the MP3 in the relevant folder in "Files" on that page. THEN, i'll move it to the Mandolin Project Mainpage.

cheers,

craig

----------


## levin4now

I was wondering if there were any words to this song "Cherokee Shuffle". Or is/was it just an instrumental.

l4n

----------


## craig

come y'all! #let's hear it for fmspinc's version of cshuffle! #this is some cool stuff!

fmspinc, very tasteful mix of slides, double-stops, hammer-ons and hammer-offs. #well done! #the song has a drive to it. #had to chuckle a bit at the kid talkin' in the beginning. #any chance that he/she is gonna be a mandoliner some day?

thanks for sharing!!

craig

----------


## harwilli55

Fantastic fspinc!!! I really like all of the little extra's you put in there, the slides, double stops, clear notes, excellent pace!!!! 


Harlan

----------


## Kelly_guy

Great....I just realized that I've been practicing the WRONG VERSION of Cherokee shuffle! D'oh. There are two versions at co-mando.com, and silly me, since this is supposed to be a "beginner's project", I picked the tune that was "intermediate" rather than "advanced".

Actually, it doesn't look any more difficult than the "intermediate" version, but I've been practicing since mid-March and I still wouldn't want to put up a recording. So I'll switch over to the version everybody else is playing and get to work!

fmspinc, that's a great recording! Congrats such good work. Tasty!

----------


## craig

Kelly_guy,

you can learn whichever version you want!! if you're happy with the one you're working on, stick with it. it's more interesting to hear the different versions, anyway . . .

craig

----------


## Coy Wylie

I finally uploaded my version of CS. We will have to wait until Craig gets it moved to the CS folder. I did this last week and hoped to have time to do a more polished recording but I decided for now to post it as it is. I put a break of "Bonapart Crossing the Rocky Mountains" in the middle because it added the demision of Am and after returning to CS dropped down to D for a slightly different version. I'd like to increase the speed by 20 or 30 bpm but haven't had time to do all the recording at that speed. Maybe I can do an update later. Be gentle...

----------


## craig

Willard,

rockin' stuff pal! I like the wet chops, song change and key change. morphs very nicely and makes it quite interesting! you're way ahead of most of us.

cheers!

craig

----------


## Dan Adams

I posted a copy of mine also, kinda by mistake. But thanks to the help of Craig and a few others, I think I can get through another posting with little or no effort. Right! All I need to do is figure out how to use Audacity to make better recordings. This 15 minutes a day trying to learn a new program, and then trying to record a palatable tune, has got to change. I need a few hours of time to study and play. 

I still can't play guitar, Dan

----------


## Coy Wylie

Stayed up late and posted my updated version.

----------


## levin4now

Willard, Great job! Very nice.

What I don't understand is that the last few versions I have heard all sound similar (like they are the same basic arrangement) and mine sounds different (at this point). Who is using the tef/tab posted by Craig and who isn't? (Is ANYone using the tef by Craig?)

----------


## Kelly_guy

tef by Craig? Whazzat? I'm playing the one that's posted on the mandolinproject web page. It's called CherokeeShuffle2-A-trad.tef and I have no idea who tabbed it. It sounds vaguely like what Willard played, but a bit different in parts. The other versions sound drastically different.

Great job, willard! I like the way that sounds. It's still much faster than I can play the tune, and I won't be improvising, but hey, I'm just a beginner, too.

----------


## Coy Wylie

> Willard, #Great job! #Very nice.
> 
> What I don't understand is that the last few versions I have heard all sound similar (like they are the same basic arrangement) and mine sounds different (at this point). #Who is using the tef/tab posted by Craig and who isn't? #(Is ANYone using the tef by Craig?)


I used the tabledit file Craig posted for the first AA and B. On the second B I used a different arrangement I found and then ended on A minor going into "Bonapart Crossing the Rocky Mountains." I really like that transition. Then I went back to Craig's arrangement for the B part again and then dropped down to the key of D to play the secondary arrangment A&B one time through. 

It looks like "Cattle in the Cane" is winning for next month so I need to look up some different versions and start learning it.

----------


## craig

not to be pedantic, but just wanted to clarify that the Cherokee Shuffle TEF link on the Mandolin Project page is from www.co-mando.com. I believe it was edited/scripted by Mike Stangeland who has contributed volumes of songs to the co-mando TEF archives.

just giving credit where credit is due.

carry on . . .

----------


## harwilli55

Willard, 

Great piece, great transitions, innovative !!!!! Ahhhh so jealous, but it sure does help to hear what can be done.

Harlan

----------


## fmspinc

Hey, Thanks for the great feedback. I could not find a way to remove the metronome noise using Garage Band; my 6 yr. olds' voice seemed ok to leave in. There are 3 parts, mandolin lead, mandolin chords and me on guitar (real soft) in the background.

Fmsp

----------


## Coy Wylie

Hey Fmsp, 

I got rid of the metronome noise by using a computer metronome and feeding it through my headphones while I played the melody and then recording the mando lead (sans the click) with a desktop mic.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Willard,
I think your version was just awesome. Loved the minor part, and the set of different tunes, then back to Cherokee, very nice indeed!

I don't think I'll come up with a version of Cherokee shuffle, I'm too busy. Maybe if it's ok to post it in May. I have too much to do with school but it will be better after the 4th of May. I'll be back for the next tune.

----------


## jimini_pickit

Hey y'all,
 I just posted my melody-only version of CS (it's one learned from Steve Kaufman's 'Bluegrass Workout' CD). I had hoped to do a full mix, but couldn't get my other tracks to line up yet, and this take of the melody seemed to turn out pretty good. So I'm still working on the rest of the mix, will post again when complete.

 Jim Prichard

----------


## Coy Wylie

Great job so far Jim!

----------


## levin4now

> It looks like "Cattle in the Cane" is winning for next month so I need to look up some different versions and start learning it.


Ah Willard, but beware the late-April Hornpipe Rally!

----------


## craig

well, since jimbobebob's got two recordings of cherokee shuffle up, figured i'd better get something posted. so, i put up a pretty rough version, but it captures the basic sound i was going for. not my best work, but i really like this song. i think there's lots of room for embelishment if you want to venture that way.

thanks for listening . . .

craig

----------


## harwilli55

Craig, 
Not only are you up early.....but it sounds great....even sustained pace with clear bright notes.....good rythmically and just a pleasure to hear. Great Job!!!!

Harlan

----------


## Coy Wylie

Great job, Craig. I really liked how you ended the tune. Thanks again for your creative ideas in setting all this up. It's been fun and challenging. 

levin4now - Alan: Hey, I voted for Fisher's and I hope for the late rally... but just in case, I want to get a head start on the Cattle!

----------


## craig

harwilli, thanks, i was concentrating on keeping the timing for once. i've completely neglected this because i mostly play alone. but, it hurts when you get together to pick with someone.

willard, yeah, the ending was because i forgot (  ) to repeat the second part so i just kinda faded off . . .

thanks for the compliments y'all and GO "Cattle in the Cane".

craig

----------


## levin4now

Craig, Nice job on Cherokee Shuffle! I guess I'd better be getting on towards recording one too!

I haven't figured out how to get the major 'hiss' out of my recordings. Can Audacity 'filter' some of that out?
What types of mics are you guys using? I haven't heard much of a hiss from anyone. (except from Craig when he hears we want to upset Cattle in the Cane  )

----------


## harwilli55

Alan,

Yes you can get the hiss out with Audacity. Make sure when you record, to wait approximately 5 or 6 seconds before making any sounds. Then when you are finished recording. Use the cursor to make a segment of the quiet hiss part dark, holding down the left mouse button. Then go to the EFFECTS tab at the top, click on noise removal, a box will appear, click on sample.

Then go back and start your cursor at the beginning or end, hold the mouse button down, darken the whole song, go back to EFFECTS, click on Noise Removal, and apply. This should take any hiss out of your recording.

Hope that helps.

Harlan

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Very nice listening, Craig. Beautiful. Ear candy, so to speak.

----------


## Coy Wylie

> i was concentrating on keeping the timing for once. #i've completely neglected this because i mostly play alone. #but, it hurts when you get together to pick with someone.


Timing is such a critical issue. I play in a local jam twice each week with some pretty good musicians. I've asked two of them to critique my playing privately and to give me any suggestions for improvement. They both said basically the same thing. I do well on rythmn playing, keeping my chop time. However, when I take a break, I tend to get nervous and rush ahead of the beat. I don't realize this because I am concentrating on getting all the notes in. This comes from _playing by myself_. The both urged constant practice with a metronome. 

I gave this hint a little earlier but it helps me so much it may help others too so let me repeat. You can download a metronome that will play through you PC. I use it all the time. I pull up a tabledit file and just turn on the metronome and work on the tune at whatever speed it comfortable. I try to increase the speed a bit every day. 

When I recorded CS, I had the metronome set at the appropriate speed and then used my headphones. I then played the tune into the microphone. The metronome established the timing but could not be heard in the microphone. 

I don't know if that is cheating or not but it certainly helps, like hearing the bass while playing in a jam.

This is the metronome software I've been using. 

Here's an on line metronome.

----------


## craig

Willard,

thanks for your comments. i downloaded the metronome and well try out your little trick tomorrow.

although i haven't had the opportunity to go to jam sessions (hopefully that will change soon) i do get together with a buddy every few days to pick. and, i certainly find myself doing the same as you, speeding along when it's my turn to pick the melody. it's pretty tough not to get so excited. normally, i'd be a pretty laidback guy, but i get pretty wound-up/nervous/excited when picking. guess that's a good thing.

anyway, thanks for the metronome software and you input in general!

cheers,

craig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Nice job, Craig! (Nobody else mentioned it, but I got a loud hum along with you playing.) Don't know what that was, but the playing was nice.  Nice recovery on the ending. Half the time when I record, I do great until the last measure, then fumble. You just sashayed on out! 

I would post my own, but since I learned it from Benignus's version, I just can't get myself to do it. I do like his version, though. I found it easier to play than than the TefView version.

I sure wish some of you folks lived closer to Montana....

----------


## Coy Wylie

Post it Mike, maybe we will move to Montana

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I've said this before, but I say it again. I can't play with metronomes. I just screw everything up. If I have a guitar, I can play along without problems. I don't learn much with a metronome, more than maybe to not speed up. But if I have chords, as on a guitar or whatever, I can learn to find my way out of mistakes without getting out of time in the tune, this is my greatest problem and what I need to practice. I know this is very controversial saying, since the metronome seems to be God for all musicians. But this is my experience. Then I also need to learn to not speed up, but that's not the big problem I have, because usually I only speed up when I play by myself. 
I'd like to be able to play with a metronome though, it would be nice for my recordings. But then I won't have any CS recording up until in August.
How did you folks learn to play with metronomes? Someone adviced me to just keep it on and sing along before playing along. I think I'll stick with that, and then play tunes on an extremely low speed. Even if I'm not that metronome worshipper, it just annoys me that I can't do it when everybody else can do it!!!! Probably it's good practice, and as someone said, if you can play along with a metronome you can play along with anything.

----------


## levin4now

harwilli,

haven't had a chance to try it yet, but thanks for the tip on hiss-removal. that should be sweet. Do you have to remove the hiss too, or do you not have any?

Also, my volume seems low, even though I seem to have my mic set on full volume in teh PC controls. I mean, I record with the mic about 8" from the strings and I have to turn it up to hear it. (and it's not a quiet mando or anything...)

Alan

----------


## Coy Wylie

Nobody said playing with a mentronome was easy! 

I don't use one all the time, especially when I am learning a tune. When I get to the point that I know the tune well enough to play it through without having to stop, I then use the metronome at a low speed, slowly increasing the speed over several days as my fingers memorize the notes and I don't have to think about them any more. That's not to say that I play the tune with the metronome all the time. However, I do try to play it through with the metronome at least once each day. 

Sometimes I get lost or screw up a section and have to start all over. The point is that the metronome disciplines your playing. 

Of course the most advantageous aspect of the metronome for me is recording, but I've already said that twice. 

Thanks again to everyone, especially Craig for this project. It is becoming my favorite part of the cafe.

----------


## craig

fasten your seatbelts for harrmob's latest rendition of Cherokee Shuffle. my, you are cooking kevin!! musta broke the metronome with that one.

craig

----------


## Coy Wylie

Great job harrmob! Great speed and timing (you must be using a 'nome).  I especially like the double-stops you threw in at the end of the second A part.

----------


## carolynbeth

> How did you folks learn to play with metronomes? Someone adviced me to just keep it on and sing along before playing along.


I find that if I tap my foot along with the metronome, I have an easier time "feeling" the beat....also, I count the beats out loud for the first couple of measures and that seems to help too....

Carolyn

----------


## Harrmob

Thanks y'all. I was playing along with the backup on the midi with the Cherokee Shuffle TEF that Mike Stangeland put together, but he plays it at 245 BPM. That was too fast for me, 225 BPM was slower, but not much. I rarely hear that one, that was a fun one to learn.

----------


## harwilli55

harrmob, 

Man, you can blaze! Great quality playing too, great tone, speed, drive, punch. All the things I would like to have. Thanks for that fine recording.

Harlan

----------


## craig

kkallaur,

nice job with this one. good timing. clear tone. you're right on the money.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I'm uploading my Cherokee shuffle, I've been trying to do a decent recording for hours now, and even found out how to add back-up and make it sound good, like one file and not 10. I found out I need to use earphones. This time I've used a click track and I screwed it up only ONCE in the whole tune and that's great progress, folks! The back-up sounded awful, though, so I decided to just post the melody, I may post a nicer recording later after my exams.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

By the way, how do y'all manage to get the back-up to sync? I can't do that even if I use the time shift editor on Audacity. Or do you have someone playing the guitar or mando back-up behind you while recording the melody?

----------


## Coy Wylie

tjet, I didn't see yours on the upload page. Did you get it up yet? 

kkallaur, good job, very smooth and almost perfect timing. What were you using for the bass line?

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

It's on the Yahoo group.

----------


## kkallaur

Willard and Craig, 
Thanks for the compliments!! I really feel that I improved leaps and bounds over last month. Willard the Bass line was from my guitar (Gibson Gospel). The rhythm was the basic bass strum pattern on the tef file. 

I really love all the great versions of Cherokee everyone has done so far. I look forward to hearing everyone elses take on it. I'd also love to hear some more versions of Sally Goodin.

----------


## Coy Wylie

> It's on the Yahoo group.


Okay, now it is there. Wasn't earlier, Craig must not have moved it yet. Anyway, good job! You used a little different arrangement than the standard but it was very nice.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Thanks a lot! Actually, since I don't have any ink in my printer I can't print the tabledit files, and it's too much work learning them from the screen. Also, they are too complicated to learn them by ear with the little time I have. On this tune I've listened some to Aubrey Haynie's version and memorized the basics, then just improvised. I probably will want to learn the tabledit version too because I like it a lot, but I have too little time for learning the more complicated stuff right now, unfortunately. Next month tune will be a horror for me, as I haven't even heard it before!!!! But I'll have some more time to work on it then, as most of my exams are over very soon.

----------


## Martin

I just uploaded my version of Cherokee Shuffle. I had a metronome going but I still was speeding up a little. 
I think this project is great. It's got me using my recording stuff again and it's helping me focus on learning new tunes.

Martin/g55637

----------


## craig

Martin,
thanks! yeah, it's hard not to speed-up, especially when you start to see the finish line in site and you just want to drive it home without messing up (just for once!). fortunately, it's the type of song that does well with that. you kind of expect it to speed up. for me, it's just one of those songs that seems to go faster and faster . . .

good job with it and thanks for the upload!

craig

----------


## Coy Wylie

Great job Martin. Good high speed pick'n. What was speed was your 'nome set to? I gotta get my next one up a little faster.

----------


## Martin

Thanks, craig, Willard. I had the metro set at 100bpm. It took me awhile to get there. I'm still not totally happy with it but I was pleased I was able to get through it a couple of times without totally crashing.

martin

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Very nice, Martin, I liked that. You're doing great!

----------


## levin4now

I need to focus on this Cherokee tune. I haven't had the time over the last two weeks (or the energy) to focus. I can pretty much run through the tune but not cleanly! 

Congrats to everyone's versions so far - they're great.

ADM

----------


## Jaded

Finally got a chance to listen to the recordings that are up so far. Good work everyone. I haven't devoted much time to this tune, but I reckon i'll try to work somethin up soon.

----------


## Don Christy

Well I've worked on Cherokee Shuffle for about 2 weeks and I finally got it recorded. Keep in mind that I'm a beginner!!!! 

Yesterday morning I tried to record and just couldn't get anything down during an hour session. 

This morning, things went much better. The melody line is the first take this morning. The rhytmn took a couple of takes. When my dawg Scout decided enough is enough, I called it a wrap! 

So i posted to Yahoo. I guess Craig is out for a while. Anyway, my timing's not so great and I have some trouble with that F#m but overall I'm pleased.
Don

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Ducati, I didn't find anything wrong with your timing and your recording is lovely to listen to!! I love your slides (or are they hammer-ons?)!!! Well done!!!

----------


## Don Christy

Thanks tjej,
I do the normal slide that's in the tab file, but I did add some hammer ons in the b section (and changed a couple of notes to accommodate them).
Don

----------


## chirorehab

Well, I just uploaded my slow version of Cherokee Shuffle!

After hearing some of your versions, I was a little nervous too put mine up! You guys are great!

That was tough!

Eric

----------


## Don Christy

chirorehab - your recording is great. very clean playing. nice little tremelo there at the end too.
Don

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Uncle Ken,
You've nailed everything I was shooting for on CS! I even just lifted a couple of yer licks for myself.  I hope you don't mind.

Ducati08,
I did a spit take when I realized what "with assistance from scout" meant! LMOA!!!!!! Great job, all around. Keep 'em coming.

chirorehab,
You sound clean and steady. You've got nothing to worry about. Keep posting.

Dasspunk,
I like your swing. It's real natural and contagious.

ALright folks ... May has begun. Who's already got some Cattle out in the Cornfield?

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Everytime I think I've heard my favorite rendition of CS, along comes another one. Dasspunk--LOVE that swing!!

And, I'm trying to steal licks from Uncle Ken, too. To say nothing of my original version sounding suspiciously similar to yours, Benig....

----------


## Brian Ray

Thanks Gents,

and right back at you. There's some fine picking goin' on here...

----------


## chirorehab

I agree, there is some fine pickin' going on here!

Thanks for the kind words! 

Every recording sounds great! I can tell that we are all really improving with our playing.

You guys are great! This is so much fun!

Thanks again to Craig for putting this together!

I would hope to one day get to play with you guys in a jam!

Keep up the great work!

Eric

----------


## carolynbeth

Well, better late than never; just posted mine FINALLY...  Would have uploaded last weekend, but I was having some weird static and skipping problems with Audacity -- took a while to get it figured out...

I've really been enjoying everyone's versions so far, they're all so unique-- and LOVE the dog! just train him to bark on the downbeats and you've got yourself a rhythm player...er, barker... 

Carolyn

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Carolyn, your recording is just awesome. I love variations and this certainly is ear candy!!! Great tone and timing!!

----------


## carolynbeth

Thanks Susanne. I've been really trying to focus on improving tone -- speed still eludes me  -- so I appreciate the feedback!

Carolyn

----------


## ira

great playing everyone- daspunk -wow what a groove! and i love the dog barking on another cut. 
don't hate me because i don't know this song, but is it bg? should it be played at a fast tempo? it is such a groovy little number. i printed out the tab last night, and just played with different tempos, and other stuff.

also, are folks making 2 track cuts to add in the rythm? if not, how are you doing that????

look forward to responses.
this is such fun!!!!! thanks to the organizers and to scott for this section of the cafe as well.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Cherokee Shuffle is bluegrass, and as bluegrass it is supposed to be played fast, but of course you decide for yourself what speed you want to play it in. 
To add back-up and whatever you want to add, you can use a multitrack audio recording software, the only one I know about that is simple to use is Audacity (there's a link to the site at the Project site). I have the problem to make the two tracks synchronize but maybe you can work that out. Go ahead and try it - we would love to hear you!

----------


## ira

thanks for the feedback. i can get it semi to speed and semi clean, but really think it has a cooler sound when its slowed a little. i love the blue notes!

----------


## levin4now

[QUOTE: "but is it bg? should it be played at a fast tempo?"]

ira,

this is supposed to be (or started out as) a Beginner's project, thus the songs weren't most likely going to get too speedy. #However, some of our beginners are more proficient that others! # 

Alan

----------


## craig

ducati08,

just getting around to listening to all the recordings i missed while on vacation. love your version of cshuffle! you have a good tempo going with nice backup rhythm. but, the best part of all is the vocals! whoooof!! 

craig

----------


## craig

chiro, 

nice job putting some swing into this one! wasn't too slow for me. better slower and clean than fast and messy. i remember in one of the woodsongs videos with chris thile he said above all else, beginners should focus on playing clean, even if that means slowing it down. nice job!

craig

----------


## craig

dasspunk,

you are definitely on the right track with your playing (IMHO). i like your style and you've got a very pleasing rhythm and tone with this song.

thanks!

craig

----------


## chirorehab

Craig,

Thanks! As far as working on being clean, I have been working on jazzmando.com's FFcP concept. FFcP

It has really opened up the whole fretboard and given me a great way to play scales!

Congratulations on your graduation and best of luck in the future!

Eric

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Thanks Eric, I've taken a look at that page and it looks really good, I'll do those exercises too. I really need to practice on playing cleanly, especially in chords.

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've finally got around to recording and uploading Cherokee Shuffle. I had practiced the Co-Mando TEF for a while and got that more or less figured out. However, in the end I recorded the Nigel Gatherer arrangement (here), as I found it easier to get an even rhythm and a discernable tune out of that. I've taken it at a relatively slow tempo on the Washburn M3-SW.

Martin

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Wow, Martin, that's a really nice version! I wish I had found that earlier! I like your clear tone, too.

----------


## Brian Ray

Nice job Martin. That is a nice version. Speed schmeed... I don't feel I've learned a tune until I can play it _painfully_ slow.

Are you picking all down strokes?

----------


## Martin Jonas

Susanne, dasspunk --

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I like that version too. I had actually had a go at a third version last week, namely the Fairport Convention version (from their 1973 album "Nine"). The notes for that one are in the fabulous tunebook that is one of the free goodies that come with the recent Dave Swarbrick box set. However, that version has turned out to be utterly unplayable with my modest skills although it is wonderful (and lightning-fast) on album.

Dasspunk: No, I don't play all down strokes. It's down strokes on the quarter notes and alternating strokes on the eighths (barring occasional glitches in the heat of battle). As far as I can tell from recording myself, however, my tone and stress seems pretty much the same on up and down strokes, so maybe that's why it sounds like all-down.

Martin

----------


## Brian Ray

You have a powerfull upstroke then... great job.

----------


## craig

myanocsko,

better late than never is right! good job! very clean playing. i like the double-stops you use, that's the same way i play it, too. what kind of mandolin are you playing on? how long you been playing?

thanks for the upload,

craig

----------


## Mandobar

craig, 

it was now or never. the mando is my pomeroy a5. not my best version, but i wanted to post something. i've been playing 2 years.......been playing guitar forever though...........thanks for starting this project. it has forced me to learn at least one tune a month!

-m

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Mandobar, nice version!
I really like your playing! The double stops are great! Really neat ending too.

----------


## Mandobar

susanne! you graduated!!! congrats! (thanks for the complements. i enjoyed your version too------onward and upward!!!)

mary

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Thanks Mary! It feels great! And the same day as I graduated, I was told I'm going to be employed permanently at the unit I work at. Permanent jobs are almost non-existing at Swedish hospitals these days so it's wonderful!! 

Now my life begins again - I have plenty of time to play the mandolin again!

----------

